# Poljot Winders



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't modern Poljot's have the sweatest of winders!









It's a delight winding up these 3133 chronos.









Not so with some of my more expensive manual winds







really harsh etc

Cheers

Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll send you mine Paul. Just wind 'em up and send'em back.

It'll save me a job







.

As you know. I have no experience of expensive watches so I'll take your word for it







.


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi paul i will let you know later (hopefully as my new strela should arrive this morning. iv.

'e pic of a vintage strela movement if you let me have your mail. cheers (paul)

bandylegss


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

When I give all my manual watches a wind I leave the Poljots until last because the winders are so smooth (and gentle on the thumb







)


----------

